# Aktualierung im Tomcat



## KingR (9. Mai 2006)

So hab heute mal mit Servlets angefangen. Nun hab ich folgendes Problem: Hab den Tomcat 5.5 installiert und auch das Servlet richtig ins web.xml eingebunden. Nur wenn ich jetzt das Servlet verändere sehe ich die Änderung im Browser nicht. Habs schon mit dem IE und Firefox probiert. Hab auch gegooglet und dort stand das man etwas in der conf verändern muss. Das "reloadable" gibts aber anscheinend in der Version 5.5 nicht mehr. Was muss ich hier ändern?


----------



## Gumble (9. Mai 2006)

'touch' mal das zugehoerige web.xml


----------



## Rodion (15. Mai 2006)

In Tomcat gibt so ein Ding wie Autoredeploy. Die geänderte Anwendung wird automatisch redeployed wenn etwas geändert wurde. (Aber ich hoffe es klar, dass Servlets auch recompiliert sein müssen.)

Leider ist Autoredeploy nicht wirklich eilig. Manchmal es ist mehrere Sekunden dauert. Dafür gibt es ein Servlet "manager". Schau mal das Manual auf der Website. Da gibt es Funktionen für Install, Deploy usw. Es ist allerdings empfehlungswert ein Ant-Script zu schreiben, um die Anwendung in einmen Klick compilieren und redeployen.


----------

